# Posting on this board.



## Ronnie T (Jan 20, 2017)

If I post a religious thought on this forum, can I be assured that no one will disagree with me?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 20, 2017)

We'll give you one thread as a lure!


----------



## centerpin fan (Jan 20, 2017)

Ronnie T said:


> If I post a religious thought on this forum, can I be assured that no one will disagree with me?



Long time, no see.  Welcome back!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 20, 2017)

Ronnie T said:


> If I post a religious thought on this forum, can I be assured that no one will disagree with me?



I won't.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 20, 2017)

centerpin fan said:


> Long time, no see.  Welcome back!



It has been longer than it should have been.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 20, 2017)

kmckinnie said:


> I won't.



K. I wanna be on your team.


----------



## Israel (Jan 21, 2017)

I believe you can be assured...just not of that.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 21, 2017)

Ronnie T said:


> K. I wanna be on your team.



Thanks.


----------



## hummerpoo (Jan 21, 2017)

Ronnie T said:


> If I post a religious thought on this forum, can I be assured that no one will disagree with me?



We have much scripture to guide us in considering your question, but my pick is:

Col 3:
16 Let the word of Christ richly dwell within you, with all wisdom teaching and admonishing one another with psalms and hymns and spiritual songs, singing with thankfulness in your hearts to God.
17 Whatever you do in word or deed, do all in the name of the Lord Jesus, giving thanks through Him to God the Father.

Yours is a welcome voice.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jan 21, 2017)

Make this forum great again.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 21, 2017)

I don't post here much but here goes:


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 21, 2017)

I'll disagree. 

Welcome back.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 21, 2017)

Look who the cat dragged in..................... Welcome home preacher


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 26, 2017)

Well...it didn't take long for someone else to disagree with you 

Welcome back.  LOL.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 26, 2017)

Ronnie T said:


> If I post a religious thought on this forum, can I be assured that no one will disagree with me?



When you retired, you really retired. You still in Florida?


----------

